# Boiling New Traps!?!?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I was wondering if i could just boil my new trap i got because i dont want to go get wax and dye right now but what is a very easy way of preparing your traps can i just boil them. How do i boild them, how long, and plz explain in detail of your favorite method. Thanks!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I run most of mine through the dishwasher with regular dishwashing detergent. You can also boil them in a large pot on top of the stove. If you use the stove method you will see the oil floating on the surface of the water. Make sure to skim this oil off before pulling out your traps.


----------

